# Boyfriend-sponsored Tourist Visa - Inquiry and Chances of Approval



## filipinacpa

Hello everyone! I'm a Filipino citizen and has an Australian citizen boyfriend. I'm 24 and turning 25 soon. I only have around P40k savings in my bank account. I am working for 5 years now and currently employed as internal auditor for more than 3 years with my current company and working as well as a 1-year part-time college asst. professor. I have traveled to 5 countries abroad. My boyfriend wants to sponsor me for a 3-week vacation in Australia. 

These are MY requirements that I would be submitting to the embassy:
-ITR from my 2 employers
-Certificate of employment from my 2 employers
-Utility bills to show my home address and my mum's address to prove that we live together
-my home loan certificate and statements
-my bank certificates and bank statements (2 banks)
-my cover letter
-travel inquiries
-drafted travel itinerary
-photos of me and my boyfriend
-chat logs, emails of me and my boyfriend
-passport and other government issued ids


Not sure though about the requirements that my boyfriend has to provide. He is unemployed and works for himself: physical trainer in his own house (he has a gym of his own), he has a car shop where he works on car engine for burnout cars (he's a race car driver too in burnout competitions), he has rental apartments (all are mortgaged with the bank) and he is doing eBay trade. His bank accounts are all attached to his home loan accounts where he has redraw facility. He said his bank balance there is negative but he has this redraw facility . He said he can show that if needed. He doesn't have any tax return either. Now he told me he can provide employment certificate, statutory declaration and bank certificate. We also plan to include his travel documents to prove that we already met in person too.

I am just wondering if these documents from him will already suffice that he is financially capable to support me:
1. Employment certificate
2. Statutory declaration
3. Bank certificate with balance of AUD $10,000
4. Copy of his passport
5. His utility bills

Thanks a lot and I'd really appreciate all your help!


----------



## robboat

3 weeks - and you can show intention to return from your employers, plus the bf has $10k in cash for you.....
Should be OK to support you for 3 weeks....

Good luck.


----------

